# Discount fly fishing gear.



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Almost done building my new custom 10wt bvk, anybody know a good website that sells discount reels from time to time or just a good deal. Already tried steep and cheap, and Sierra trading post.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

i got a great deal on an 8wt lamson guru off of ebay. You just have to be patient.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I have 4 of these CNC reels in size 6.
They are made in China (imagine that) but are pretty darn good reels.
Can't beat the price, I think I paid around $15 bucks apiece on the Ebay auctions. They are machined aluminum and have a good drag system.
Looks like they knocked off one of the higher priced models. 
They also have a 10 wt model.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/95mm-7-8-Fu...791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e73f5067


----------



## Aggie0711 (Mar 4, 2014)

Netboy, I've seen those on ebay, but I've been leary of pulling the trigger. No issues with them or anything?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I've used them for about a year and no problem. Just be sure to get the larger size, at least 85mm for the 6 wt and 95mm for the 8 wt.
I bought one of the smaller sizes for my 4 wt rod, think it was 65mm, but you can't get much backing on it.

IMO, I'd rather spend the extra bucks on a decent rod than the reel when it comes to fly fishing.
Just the opposite when it comes to baitcasters though.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ebay. If you're patient good deals will show up. I looked for two months on there before I found the tibors I wanted and I got a steal on them.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

If the reel is going on a 10 wt then you want to make sure you are getting quality. Check ebay constantly, a lot of older tibors come up for really good prices.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

OK I'll check ebay


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is the 10 wt

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Arbor...519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4006ee77


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you have any experience with these cheap Chinese reels, they look good but performance wise anybody know?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Been using them about a year in freshwater.
No problems.
Never used one in the salt though.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Hell, at $30 apiece I'd totally buy a bunch of those as back-up reels or for buddy rods.


----------



## tight_on_trout (Feb 17, 2014)

flyshopcloseouts.com Great place


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Colton fly reels(& rods), good prices and made in the US. They always have a sale around the holidays, worth a look. If you want the very best, get a Hatch.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a really nice Abel X stream 10-11-12. Been on the boat but never been fished. Just like a real abel, but without all the porting, polish, etc.

$350.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Try the Still Water Fly Shop. Sometimes they have good deals, and they will include a free fly line (not sure if the line is any good).

www.stillwaterflyshop.com/


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you are building a 10 wt., that means big fish. Drags, design and quality do not mean much when you are fishing in freshwater, but in saltwater, you may be cussing that $39 reel when the drag locks up or the spool warps on a big run. 

I have seen it happen to buddies on two different occasions, they lost a fish of a lifetime because they cut corners on the reel. Check out Allen reels. Best bang for the buck and incredible design. 

Full disclosure, I own three, plus an orvis battenkill, a Tibor Gulfsteam and an Abel....my next will be another Allen.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Allen Alpha*

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/alpha-iii-reel/

Not sure you will find one better for the price.


----------

